# Winter steelheading?



## MichiganStreamside (Jan 19, 2014)

nighttime said:


> Stop acting childish and taking pokes, who cares where he caught them. I wish people could act there age, oh nice demeanor too. How much for a day trip???? You and AS fight like little kids get past it already


I have not said a rude comment in any way. posted a pic from the Au Sable that day and make joke today.


----------



## slickdragger (Aug 5, 2014)

fishmaster1 said:


> Wherever he posts pics people bash him. What's the reason? Jelousy or Just dislike the dude? I have never met Jon but would be glad to know some of his knowledge and fish with some one that is not as Arrogant as most. Keep posting AS


hahahaha arrogance is the problem. Go ahead fish with him if nothing else you will probably get a good talking down too!!! have fun dude!


----------



## fishmaster1 (Dec 9, 2006)

slickdragger said:


> hahahaha arrogance is the problem. Go ahead fish with him if nothing else you will probably get a good talking down too!!! have fun dude!


Labeling it arrogance was putting it nicley. Would enjoy fishing with AS anytime! Highly doubt there would be Any talking down to anyone, especially towards me. I have fun every time, every where I fish! Good luck to yourself...


----------



## slickdragger (Aug 5, 2014)

So im arrogant?


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

AuSable just keep posting I love your success don't let the worm soakers get to ya. Post them in the UP section if you want to. You cannot name most streams anyway and who cares where you catch them


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Fishndude said:


> I appreciate, and enjoy your reports, Jon. And the pictures make them a LOT better for anyone who is confined to a desk, or couch for whatever reason. Please don't quit altogether. I kind of miss your messy backgrounds, too.
> 
> All those pics were a west-side trib. All the same trib, as far as I can tell. It is a lot closer for AS to fish western tribs, but his love for the Ausable draws him east more than he probably cares to think about. I don't know of anyone on here who posts reports from more rivers than he does. Why roast him?


I can't do my old background thing...the site I use changed their look and features, and it's not the same. I'm not too worried, fishing is slow up here and if some goof wants to chase an old internet post, have at it. 

I fish local whenever I can't or don't, want to make a road trip. I live in NW Michigan, so of course I'm fishing around here when it suits me. If I'm down for fishing somewhere away from home, then it's the AS every single time; or the small tribs of the NE. The Au Sable is 3 hrs from me, and that simply doesn't stop me from hitting it. 

There is no logical reason for me to get the flack I get from my little reports. I've never been cocky or arrogant, and my reports are more like stories than simply saying "look at my fish, I'm awesome". These 2-3 guys following me around on every post simply have issues. Plenty of dudes on here who know my character well enough for me not to worry what a couple downers think.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Keep on posting Jon. If you want to try the EUP sometime give me a pm. If we ever get some ice I will be ice fishing for steelhead.


----------



## SJC (Sep 3, 2002)

Perhaps we should pause from the normal bickering and baby games and have a moment of silence for a real metalhead and one of my best east side fishing partners. 
View media item 108759RIP Lemmy!


----------



## wyandot (Dec 5, 2013)

Robert Holmes said:


> Keep on posting Jon. If you want to try the EUP sometime give me a pm. If we ever get some ice I will be ice fishing for steelhead.


Can I come too? I'll bring the chum!


----------



## wyandot (Dec 5, 2013)

SJC said:


> Perhaps we should pause from the normal bickering and baby games and have a moment of silence for a real metalhead and one of my best east side fishing partners.
> View media item 108759RIP Lemmy!


Bummer!


----------



## slickdragger (Aug 5, 2014)

Whatever guys don't get hair in ur teeth! Peace out I'm done with this one.


----------



## Lou is Blue (Sep 14, 2014)

slickdragger said:


> Whatever guys don't get hair in ur teeth! Peace out I'm done with this one.


Thanks, another great post.


----------



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

Lemmy! RIP bro!
AS- I know you can fish. I get terrible reception here at my cabin. I'll fish with you anytime I can!
slickdragger let it go dude....


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

MichiganStreamside said:


> I have not said a rude comment in any way. posted a pic from the Au Sable that day and make joke today.


Funny my post was deleted..... Lol time to go fishin


----------



## Jayvelaz1130 (Oct 11, 2012)

So does anybody in here fish? Come on ya bums!


----------



## msfcarp (Jun 6, 2006)

.....


----------



## MichiganStreamside (Jan 19, 2014)

Jayvelaz1130 said:


> So does anybody in here fish? Come on ya bums!


I sure do fish and been loving the Au Sable of late! Time to talk about fishing is right and love to see some steelhead pics with the fresh snow. DNR biologist has asking for a few more adult steelhead heads with adipose fin clip. For those like to keep them just drop off heads at Lynn's or Wellman's.


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

Been reading your posts for years John, keep them up...they're educational and very informative. As you know since you're one of the old timers here, there is always a few that stir the pot...ignore them....don't give them the attention they lack at home or on the river....
Marc


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I fished the Ausable for a couple hours (literally was in, and out in 2 hours) New Years Day. I drove by the Whirlpool launch - not plowed, but tracks indicate that people are getting in, and probably out again. The launch site at the mouth isn't plowed, but it is manageable to get in, and out. Also, someone was kind enough to plow a launch, so I was able to launch, and pull in 2wd without any trouble. 

I hit the river at the crack of 3:00PM, ran a couple miles upstream, and hit 2 spots I figured were my best chances of tagging fish. I caught a 9# chrome-ish hen on my 2nd cast, and never had another bite. She fought well, although it was the usual cold-water twisting kind of fight. She peeled so much line on her first run that I kind of thought she swam through the opposite river bank. The sun was down, and the wind was whipping when I decided 1 fish was fine for the new year. I caught my fish on spawn, bottom bouncing. I hammered that spot, moving up and down a bit to cover it well, but never had another sniff. I passed up a lot of spots I would have hit if I'd budgeted enough time. I was a tiny bit sad that I didn't plan my time well enough to hit the top-producing spot on the river for me, last fall. I would have had another 20 minutes up, and 12 minutes back down to hit it, and I ran out of time on the two lower spots I fished. I wanted to break in a new pin I got for Christmas, but bottom bouncing was the game in the spots I fished, so that will have to wait til my next excursion. 

Can anyone believe the amount of water coming down this river, right now? This is the time of year I am used to seeing flows under 1000 cfs a lot of the time, and often far below that amount. With the relatively high water, the river should be loaded with fish. Maybe it is..........


----------



## Corey K (Dec 11, 2009)

Fishndude said:


> I fished the Ausable for a couple hours (literally was in, and out in 2 hours) New Years Day. I drove by the Whirlpool launch - not plowed, but tracks indicate that people are getting in, and probably out again. The launch site at the mouth isn't plowed, but it is manageable to get in, and out. Also, someone was kind enough to plow a launch, so I was able to launch, and pull in 2wd without any trouble.
> 
> I hit the river at the crack of 3:00PM, ran a couple miles upstream, and hit 2 spots I figured were my best chances of tagging fish. I caught a 9# chrome-ish hen on my 2nd cast, and never had another bite. She fought well, although it was the usual cold-water twisting kind of fight. She peeled so much line on her first run that I kind of thought she swam through the opposite river bank. The sun was down, and the wind was whipping when I decided 1 fish was fine for the new year. I caught my fish on spawn, bottom bouncing. I hammered that spot, moving up and down a bit to cover it well, but never had another sniff. I passed up a lot of spots I would have hit if I'd budgeted enough time. I was a tiny bit sad that I didn't plan my time well enough to hit the top-producing spot on the river for me, last fall. I would have had another 20 minutes up, and 12 minutes back down to hit it, and I ran out of time on the two lower spots I fished. I wanted to break in a new pin I got for Christmas, but bottom bouncing was the game in the spots I fished, so that will have to wait til my next excursion.
> 
> Can anyone believe the amount of water coming down this river, right now? This is the time of year I am used to seeing flows under 1000 cfs a lot of the time, and often far below that amount. With the relatively high water, the river should be loaded with fish. Maybe it is..........


Just get the boat on plane..seems to be the norm now up there....


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Corey K said:


> Just get the boat on plane..seems to be the norm now up there....


 Sure not kidding there! I only encountered one boat when I was on the river this weekend, and they putzed down the river. I see people ripping around on that river quite a bit. Seems to be more boat traffic period...the last 3 or so years.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

ausable_steelhead said:


> Sure not kidding there! I only encountered one boat when I was on the river this weekend, and they putzed down the river. I see people ripping around on that river quite a bit. Seems to be more boat traffic period...the last 3 or so years.


I made pretty good time from the launch to the spots I fished, and back.  I don't go wfo, but I don't creep on the river, either. If I am passing other fishermen, I slow way down, and make sure not to run over their fishing hole, if it is possible - which it almost always is. I didn't see another person fishing in those couple miles of river, so I wasn't real worried about disrupting anyone. Nobody even fishing from the bank down in town. 

Also, I see that I jinxed the river by opening a discussion of the high water we've had. 764 cfs, and dropping right now.  It was COLD (-2*) up there last night, and that really causes the dam operators to reduce the flows. This reduction is kind of ridiculous, given the amount of time it took. Kelly..................better get after someone.


----------



## MichiganStreamside (Jan 19, 2014)

Fishndude said:


> I made pretty good time from the launch to the spots I fished, and back.  I don't go wfo, but I don't creep on the river, either. If I am passing other fishermen, I slow way down, and make sure not to run over their fishing hole, if it is possible - which it almost always is. I didn't see another person fishing in those couple miles of river, so I wasn't real worried about disrupting anyone. Nobody even fishing from the bank down in town.
> 
> Also, I see that I jinxed the river by opening a discussion of the high water we've had. 764 cfs, and dropping right now.  It was COLD (-2*) up there last night, and that really causes the dam operators to reduce the flows. This reduction is kind of ridiculous, given the amount of time it took. Kelly..................better get after someone.


Fishdude your always so cool with the motor coming by us! Had my say on today's water flows at Foote and as always got a very lame ass reply back. Hopefully that water will be back tomorrow because I'm going fishing!


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Fishndude said:


> I made pretty good time from the launch to the spots I fished, and back.  I don't go wfo, but I don't creep on the river, either. If I am passing other fishermen, I slow way down, and make sure not to run over their fishing hole, if it is possible - which it almost always is. I didn't see another person fishing in those couple miles of river, so I wasn't real worried about disrupting anyone. Nobody even fishing from the bank down in town.
> 
> Also, I see that I jinxed the river by opening a discussion of the high water we've had. 764 cfs, and dropping right now.  It was COLD (-2*) up there last night, and that really causes the dam operators to reduce the flows. This reduction is kind of ridiculous, given the amount of time it took. Kelly..................better get after someone.


Nothing more frustrating than that! Did you notice the steep drops on the Mo and Big Man; oh wait... 

If the forecast clears up for this weekend(ice), I'll be back on the river. If not, I'll be bored and fishless around home. I have a wood seam I really want to hit again...had a fish just HAMMER me there this weekend.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Wow, the flow on the A has gone back up, but barely above 1000 cfs. And it actually dipped below 700 cfs for a short time. I think the lowest I've ever seen it was around 707 cfs, and I've been watching it for many years. I was boating around in Nov and thought maybe they had shut the dam down - I was bumping wood all over the place. When I got to a computer, and checked, it was 1050! And I was fishing below Whirlpool! I can't imagine running a boat at 764. You could just walk around, and pick the fish up.


----------



## Jayvelaz1130 (Oct 11, 2012)

Landed my first steel in the 700s with a NW wind crazy day


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

At least you wouldn't have to look real hard to figure out where the fish would be. The entire river is pretty much bobber water, but that would be a literal thing with such low flows.


----------



## Jayvelaz1130 (Oct 11, 2012)

Oh no. I hate float fishing lol


----------



## MichiganStreamside (Jan 19, 2014)

We had some good steelhead fishing today on Au Sable and Greg landed this beauty! After that huge water shut down at Foote yesterday water levels were coming back slowly today but river was still very low.


----------



## Nealbopper (May 28, 2008)

Heading up this weekend to try my luck. Got new waders so I'm hitting the foot dam. I got a friend that's fixing up a cabin they have had for years right there, spitting distance. Going up to check it out, get the well fixed then hitting the river. I will let you know how things go. I plan to go real light and duck n chuck leaf worms and yarn.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

MichiganStreamside said:


> We had some good steelhead fishing today on Au Sable and Greg landed this beauty! After that huge water shut down at Foote yesterday water levels were coming back slowly today but river was still very low.



Nice fresh fish from the upper stretches, Kelly. Not even a Blueback yet! I'd say, "I know that spot," but they all pretty much look the same, don't they?  The fish I landed NY Day was pooched-out, too - they look almost ready to spawn. But mine had an adipose clip.


----------

